# Что лучше МРТ или КТ?



## Леночка_84 (22 Янв 2009)

Добрый день. Мне 24 года. Периодически бывают боли в пояснично-кресцовом отделе, при обострениях даже перекашивает в правую сторону. На основании рентгена, поставили диагноз двухсторонний сколиоз, остехондроз. Что в моем случае лучше сделать: МРТ или Компьютерную томографию?


----------



## "Здоровый позвоночник" (22 Янв 2009)

*Ответ:  Что лучше МРТ или КТ?*



Леночка_84 написал(а):


> Добрый день. Мне 24 года. Периодически бывают боли в пояснично-кресцовом отделе, при обострениях даже перекашивает в правую сторону. На основании рентгена, поставили диагноз двухсторонний сколиоз, остехондроз. Что в моем случае лучше сделать: МРТ или Компьютерную томографию?



Вы считаете рентгена недостаточно? Что говорят рентгенологи?
Проконсультируйтесь с невропатологом и ортопедом. 
В любом случае сделайте сначала УЗИ позвоночника, а потом уже задумывайтесь об КТ или МРТ.


----------



## Турчак Андрей (22 Янв 2009)

*Ответ:  Что лучше МРТ или КТ?*

Немножко не понял сути вопроса.

У вас есть диагноз, нужно лечение. 

Ни КТ, ни МРТ, не лечат, а выбрасывать деньги на эти обследования только чтобы подтвердить уже существующий диагноз не есть нужным. 

Вам нужен хороший невролог или мануальный терапевт, который смог бы если не излечить, то хотя бы предотвратить дальнейшее развитие заболеваний.


----------



## lonata (23 Янв 2009)

*Ответ:  Что лучше МРТ или КТ?*

ну так наверно Леночка_84 и хочет лечить свой остеохондроз при более точном исследовании позвоночника. У меня диагноз - остеохондроз шейного и поясничного отделов, поставил его невропатолог, прописал лечение уколами мальгама и вольтарен и таблетками мидокалм 0,15, а так же дал направление на КТ, но посоветовал сделать лучше МРТ, сказал, что это более точный метод, но к сожалению не смог дать направление на МРТ (говорит что районная пол-ка г Москвы не дает направление на него). После лечение и с результатами этого МРТ невропатолог сказал прийти опять и далее пропишет мануальную терапию, если это будет можно. Поэтому и у меня вопрос - что лучше сделать КТ или МРТ?


----------



## sun_flower (23 Янв 2009)

*Ответ:  Что лучше МРТ или КТ?*

МРТ информативнее для мягких тканей (связок, суставов, межпозвонковых дисков), а КТ - для твердых (костей). Если есть рентген, то однознано нужно делать МРТ.


----------



## lonata (23 Янв 2009)

*Ответ:  Что лучше МРТ или КТ?*

спасибо за уточнения 
sun_flower, не подскажете ли еще - то лечение, которое мне прописали (уколы и таблетки, я его изложила в прошлом сообщении) на ваш взгляд характерно для такого диагноза или вы может знаете что-то более эффективное? 

У меня просто появились боли в правой ноге (2-3 месяца), волнообразные: то есть, то нет, ноющие, особенно, когда долго в машине еду по пробкам и нога стала какая-то прихрамывающая. А так же шею  сложно поворачивать влево до конца, шея часто ноет в течение наверно лет 2х, сильное ощущение усталости. Когда поделаю зарядку начинает голова болет от шеи вверх. Снимала боль мазями хондроксидом и подобными, массажем, плаванием, но эффект на неделю-две. Решила заняться всем этим конкретно! Если кто-то поделиться со мной советом, с интересом выслушаю


----------



## lonata (26 Янв 2009)

*что правильнее сделать узи или МРТ позвоночника*

подскажите, пожалуйста, является ли УЗИ позвоночника альтернативным методом исследования, для выбора правильного лечение в дальнейшем, по отношению к МРТ?
У меня остеохондроз шейного и поясничного отделов, невропатолог районной поликлиники предложил мне сделать МРТ. В одной из клиник по лечению позвоночника мне предложили сделать УЗИ, т к в моем случае (я описала проблему на словах) этого будет достаточно для правильной постановки диагноза. Ну а МРТ гораздо дороже.


----------



## Доктор Капышев (27 Янв 2009)

*Ответ:  Что лучше МРТ или КТ?*

Идут как правило от простого к сложному, от дешевого до самого дорогостоящего. Рентген, узи, кт\мрт


----------

